# Smokey Eyes in different colors



## mekaboo (Aug 27, 2007)

I was sitting in my insurance licensing class today...bored out of my mind and started writing down combos for smokey eyes in colors other than black...I thought we could share our ideas.

Here goes....

Purple
Satellite Dreams on lid up to crease
Sketch in crease
Beauty Marked and Carbon in outer crease
Seedy Pearl highlight
Lots of black liner and  mascara
Then lining under eyes with Beauty Marked

Green
Humid on lids
Femme Noir in crease
Carbon in outer crease
Era to highlight
Humid to line under eyes
Black liner and mascara

Blue
Deep truth on lid
Contrast in crease
Carbon in outer crease
Deep Truth on lower lashline
Brule highlight or Era
Black mascara and liner

Ok ladies...post yours


----------



## twobear (Aug 27, 2007)

Oooo Thank you!  I hope you get bored more often!


----------



## makeba (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh man. I cant come up with any color combos since i am still learning how to work the colors myself but i can surely copy down your color combination Mekaboo!!!  the purple and the blue one is off the hizzy!!! i think i just found my color for an event i am going to.  OH Thank You


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2007)

thank u!!


----------



## mekaboo (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh dang....what do you know? LOL

Glad I could help beauties!!!


----------



## Tawanalee (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 

 
_Oooo Thank you! I hope you get bored more often!_

 
LOL!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 27, 2007)

You can even do a reverse smokey eye, or a smokey eye with pastels.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 28, 2007)

That green sounds hot. I'm going to try that!


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's one

Delft Paint Pot on the lid a little above the crease
Storm Watch all over Delft
Line eyes with Feline Kohl power (upper and lower including waterline)
Make sure to smudge where ever you put the the Feline (except water line)
Carbon on the inner and outer crease 
Vanilla or Provence pigment to highlight
Lots of your Blackest Mascara


----------



## vica (Aug 28, 2007)

rice paper to highlight
satin taupe on lid to highlight
smut on lid blended to crease
and more satin taupe to blend everything together
blacktrack fluidline to line upper lid and smudge on lower lid


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 28, 2007)

What about this:

Virgin Isle CCB as a base 
Star Violet all over lid
In Living Pink to highlight lid
Seedy Pearl as a highlighter on browbone and inner corner
Passionate + Beauty Marked in crease (yes, it sounds a little crazy, but then again so am I)
Shadow Lady on outer V crease
Beauty Marked to line upper + lower lashline

Finish off with smudged black kohl (Feline seems to be a top choice) and as much black mascara as you can handle.


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 28, 2007)

I tried out my look ...so please check out my FOTD...first time posting....best pics I could get with this crappy camera....so colors did not photo well. But I tried


----------



## User49 (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's some I like to do:

* greensmoke e/s and olive green pigment with bootblack and lots of mascara
* Deep Shadow (brown) Paint with carbon and beauty marked
*Deep Truth/shimmermoss and carbon


----------



## lsperry (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madamepink78* 

 
_I tried out my look ...so please check out my FOTD...first time posting....best pics I could get with this crappy camera....so colors did not photo well. But I tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You nailed the look!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for posting your first FOTD and don't let this one be your last one. I love your creativity....Keep up the good work!!


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 28, 2007)

aww thanxs a bunch! It won't be my last....(just had to get up the nerve) and I do need a better camera.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 29, 2007)

Purple, yellow, fuschia

teal green, yellow, purple

orange, yellow, chocolate brown with gold as a highlighter


----------

